# Question about possible flexor tendon injury



## Lemmium (21 Sep 2013)

Hi, I am currently applying to the reserves in my area and have already sent in all the paperwork and I am now just waiting for the call from the recruiting office. During the initial interview with the recruiter at the armoury I mentioned that I was unable to bend my index finger completely and even showed him. It makes roughly a 90 degree angle when trying to make a fist but cannot go further. He simply said that if I really want this job I need to just squeeze the hand grip test really hard.

I have never had a problem with my grip in that hand (even with it being my dominant hand), I workout often and never experienced any gripping issues and I have even used power-tools without any problems. I know some one say "just don't tell the examiners" but I feel like I definitely should tell them, especially since it's quite obvious to see when I make a fist or simply by looking at the scars. Also to note I was never deemed physical handicapped and was wondering if there was some kind of waiver that would prove that it was not a problem?

I was wondering if anyone else has ever had this injury in their hand and has experienced the medical exam. Medically I believe it is a Flexor Tendon Injury though it happened when I was about 4 years old so no one ever thought it was important to tell me what exactly it was and after it did become important no one remembered exactly what was wrong so they didn't know the proper name.

Any advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated, and yes I do plan on talking to the recruiter at the armoury soon about this.


----------



## Teager (21 Sep 2013)

Read this thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112199.0.html


----------



## Lemmium (21 Sep 2013)

I already have and I'm not looking for "Don't worry you'll be fine!" or "I'm a doctor and I can guarantee you're okay". I'm just looking for similar experiences, or anything else.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Sep 2013)

Lemmium said:
			
		

> I already have and I'm not looking for "Don't worry you'll be fine!" or "I'm a doctor and I can guarantee you're okay". I'm just looking for similar experiences, or anything else.



Every injury is unique to the individual. No one here is going to have had the exact same circumstances, especially when there are cut and dry requirements for universality of service.


----------



## medicineman (21 Sep 2013)

If you "medically believe" it's a flexor tendon injury, you really ought to see your doctor and possibly get a referral to a plastic surgeon if they deem it necessary...then it'll be sorted out once and for all.  When you do the medical and something is found amiss, you'll have to do it anyway.

MM


----------



## Lemmium (22 Sep 2013)

Alright thanks, I'll see what options I have.


----------



## BurnDoctor (23 Sep 2013)

This plastic surgeon agrees with medicineman. Seek referral to a plastic surgeon. I'd never make a diagnosis via the Internet, but if you have general questions, feel free to PM me.


----------

